
Asian economies look to dominate 7% growth club - Ultramanoid
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/biz/archives/2019/05/14/2003715079
======
deepVoid
Glad to see that the one-belt, one road initiative has helped many countries
especially in Asia and Africa achieve economical success. China has helped the
developing countries greatly.

